# Family Portraits



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2012)

I had the pleasure of meeting and photographing this family today who came from all parts of the country to celebrate dad's 90th. birthday. I liked the spirit in this photo.   19 family members in all for a 1 hour shoot in the park.








_POR8143 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting and photographing this family today who came from all parts of the country to celebrate dad's 890th. birthday. I liked the spirit in this photo.
> 
> _POR8143 by
> 
> Trever1t, on Flickr



Funny typo dude--"Dad's 890th birthday"! GOOD use of flash, and excellent use of that beautiful arbor!!! Fun pose too.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2012)

Darn, you are fast! Thank you very much kind sir!

Here he is with wife and daughter. Swear I'd NEVER guess 80 let alone 90. Very lovely family. 







_POR8110 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2012)

the whole gang.





_POR8172 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2012)

That dude looks pretty good for 90 years old!!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2012)

Doesn't he though? Sharp as a tack too!

Last one,





_POR8175 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

NIce shots! I know they will treasure those!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you, I'm hoping they do too  They haven't seen them yet, I ended up with 83 images for their album.


----------



## paigew (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are great! I love the first one. So much personality shows in it!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job Trev.


----------



## memento (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 31, 2012)

Great job, and that dude is 90?
Ask for a copy of his diary, we need to find out what he did (or didn't do) to look that good. I would have guessed maybe mid 60's


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you 

Yeah, he's 90 or that's what his family thinks at least. I couldn't believe it too. He walked around the park with us as though he was a much younger man. I can only hope (but doubt) I'll be as strong at such an age.


Hindsight. I learned a few things from this shoot that I'll employ on my next. Light placement for layered group, mine was off so I had a bit of shadow, wider Ap.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2012)

Well shot sir! :thumbup:


----------



## SHaller (Jan 31, 2012)

That guy looks 70 tops. Great shots anyway! How did you light it?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2012)

I had 2 SB-800s on baby Manfrottos as high as they go (about 7.5') and 45* from each side, set at 1/4 -2/3 stops each.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job! that first one is fun!!! I like the last one posted... My guess is that the family will take the seated one though!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an offer out to them to buy print rights for all 80 frames that I expect they accept.


----------

